# Who fancys some Abys to work on?



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry if this is in the wrong place but wondering if anyone is intrested in them.

Admittedly they do need quiet a lot of work type wise and getting the swirls a bit better.

I need to have a good sort through to see what im going to hold back to carry on breeding.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

ooo i would love some if you still have any left! where abouts are you?


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Wakefield ( Near Leeds ) ;D


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

hmm... maby not then D:
I wish i could fly to all thse places to get mice ):


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi

Do you ever travel over the pennines?

if you do i'll have some please and you are more than welcome to come for a brew and have a look at my rodents


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

i do sometimes travel manchester way, im hoping to get over on the 10t april but i dont think ill have any mice ready lol


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

you are welcome to visit for a brew anyway Mark. Just PM me nearer the time.


----------

